# pusher fan build info



## killersiverb

Whats up fellas im building a pusher fan i have bought the engine 18hp hub and propeller i can do everything but would like some ideas for steering set up. I wanting to use a stick on my front deck. Ive looked online and havent had much luck any info or pics would be great


----------



## tradhunter98

Go push/pull over swing type. IMO


----------



## Millyville Hunter

The way we did ours was with a large 6 inch round piece of pipe that had cable wrapped in both directions and ran it through a series of pulleys and the bottom of the fan had the same drum and cable wrap. You are going to need a large drill rod and cone carrier bearings for the motor and fan setup. They can be labor intensive to build so make sure to find a good fabricator - welder to help you out.


----------



## UpSouth811

If I were doing a fan I'd go chain and sprocket twist so u know where your fan position is easier. I've shot on push pull fans and hate every minute of it.


----------



## BigSwole

I'm in Albany, GA if you'd like to come see one in person. Idk how far you are from me but your more than welcome to. I also recommend going to twist steer. I don't mind the push pull all that much but it would be easier to have twist steering I believe. Also if I shoot and have to let go and my buddy grabs the steering he usually has no idea and has to turn around and look. It's confusing. 

Either way let me know!


----------



## UpSouth811

Man I thought u disappeared. U been silent


----------

